# Haiti Earthquake in Photos



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2010)

Photos taken shortly after the earthquake showing the devestation ... *caution* some blood and injured including the dead. The last photo is most poignant. 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/01/earthquake_in_haiti.html
Another photo essay... http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2010/01/13/earthquake-in-haiti/
Also another horror story... Pat Robertson reinforcing his idiotcy by making another one of his stupid comments and calling the disaster a judgment of God. 
http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2010/01/13/crimesider/entry6092717.shtml 
The man should be shut down for his insensitive and callous remarks.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't even look.  My wife and I had a pretty tough night and into the morning till she herd from her mom and brother.  

What a tragedy.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I can't even look.  My wife and I had a pretty tough night and into the morning till she herd from her mom and brother.
> 
> What a tragedy.


They're alright then? 

My posting of these photos as you well know isn't due to insensitivity on my part. The photos were heart-wrenching but important to realize things do happen and the amount of devastation a group of people can experience is the devastation we all experience via seeing it. 
I support photo-journalism and support uncensored photos because it lets us know how REAL something is even when we cannot be there in person. 

I hope your wife's family are alright and will get the relief they need. Word is that the Haitian government is corrupt enough to re-route relief efforts away from those who would need it the most.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 13, 2010)

Your mother-in-law and brother-in-law are good then?

Tens of thousands of dead and injuried and Pat Robertson essentially says, its their own fault.

Honestly, with monkeys like this running around with millions of dollars in his pockets and with tens of thousands of supporters, is it any wonder I and an ever growing group of people are atheists????  

What a disgusting individual.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, they are all fine.  Turns out they were in the Santo Domingo for a few days.  Communication's all messed up so we didnt hear for quite a while.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 14, 2010)

Absolutely heartwrenching. Omar, I am so glad your wife's family is safe.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2010)

More photos... 48 hours later... (caution some graphic images)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/01/haiti_48_hours_later.html


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Your mother-in-law and brother-in-law are good then?
> 
> Tens of thousands of dead and injuried and Pat Robertson essentially says, its their own fault.
> 
> ...



Omar:  very glad your in-laws are OK.  :asian:

Ken:  no, its no surprise at all that atheists are growing in number, or at least are becoming more public than in the past.   

Although, there are some non-atheists like myself that are just as disgusted with the comment, and don't like seeing our faith denigrated down  to some media mogul's attempt to get his name in the press (again).


This quotation may apply to the current situation: 

"He who mocks the poor shows contempt for their Maker; whoever gloats over disaster will not go unpunished."  
-- Proverbs 17:5 (NIV)


----------



## Omar B (Jan 16, 2010)

You are all welcome.  Thanks for the kind thoughts.  Michelline read this thread over my shoulder just now.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 22, 2010)

More photos but this is a little tamer... just called "Faces Of Haiti"... a week later after the earthquake. 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/01/faces_of_haiti.html


----------

